# Temperaturregelung für Schwerthärteofen



## rolynd (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Mein Regelungsproblem betrifft einen Härteofen für Schwerter.

Im Ofenbau bin ich kein Laie und einfache Temperatursteuerungen sind auch kein Problem aber was die Regelungstechnik für ein komplizierteres Regelungsproblem angeht brauch ich Rat von Profis :TOOL:

Ein befreundeter Schwertschmied hat mich gefragt ob es nicht möglich ist einen senkrechten E-Ofen zum Härten zu bauen.

Das Problem ist wenn man einen solchen Ofen mit den Innenmaßen 12x12x120cm senkrecht aufstellt hat man durch die aufsteigende heisse Luft einen Temperaturgradienten zwischen Boden(0cm) und Deckel(120cm)
Dies ist jedoch unerwünscht, die Klinge sollte möglichst gleichmässig auf Temperatur gebracht werden. Benötigte Temperaturen sind  800-900°C.

Da der Ofen 3-Phasig betrieben wird (6kw) dachte ich an 3 Heizzonen (unten,mitte,oben)wobei mit einer Phase jeweils eine Heizspirale separat von jeweils einem Thermoelement/PID/SSR betrieben wird. 
Das Problem ist dass sich die Heizzonen natürlich gegenseitig beeinflussen.

Da die Pid Regler über jeweils noch 2 Steuerausgänge verfügen wäre mein Ansatz sie so zu verknüpfen dass

-wenn es z.b. in der obersten Zone1 trotz Abschaltung dieser Zone durch PID1 diese Zone1 zu heiss wird bei überschreiten der eingestellten Solltemperatur erst Zone2 und dann bei weiterer Überschreitung Zone3  nacheinander kurzzeitig abgeschaltet werden.

Das gleiche für die anderen Zonen.

Rein theoretisch sieht das für mich gut aus, ich frage mich ob ich da aber Einstellungstechnisch nicht nen totalen Supergau Produziere und das System in der Lage ist eine gleichmäßige Temperatur über die Länge von 120cm aufzubauen?

Einen einfachen Einzonigen Ofen mit einer PID/SSR Regelung zu Steuern ist überhaupt kein Problem mit verknüpften PIDs habe ich jedoch keinerlei Erfahrung.

Zusammengefasst möchte ich 3 vertikal angeordnete Heizzonen(Ohmsche Lasten) so steuern dass im gesamten geregelten Bereich eine gleichmäßige Temperatur mit nur minimalen Schwankungen auftritt. Es werden an 3 Stellen Temperaturwerte gemessen. Es soll auch möglich sein Temperaturkurven und Haltezeiten einzustellen.


Ich bin auch offen für andere Lösungen/Steuerungen kenne mich als Steuerungstechnischer Laie bisher nur mit PID aus. Alternative Lösungen sollten zum einen bezahlbar sein und zum anderen möglichst benutzerfreundlich auch für Laien programmierbar/Einstellbar.


PS: Mein zweiter Lösungsansatz zu diesem Problem ist eher mechanischer Natur: Nur eine Heizzone, 1 Sensor 1x PID/SSR und der Temperaturausgleich erfolgt über ein Isoliertes Rohr oder eine Zweite unbeheizte Kammer parallel zur eigentlichen die im oberen und unteren Bereich mit der Hauptkammer verbunden sind wo ein Ventilator für Umwälzung und Verteilung der heissen Luft sorgt. Könnte auch funktionieren nur weiss ich noch keinen Ventilator der bei 800° dauerhaft funktioniert.


Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir da jemand helfen kann!!!


Beste Grüße
Rolynd


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 Januar 2011)

Für den Ventilator schon mal im Turbolader- oder Kompressorbereich geschaut?


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (13 Januar 2011)

Servus rolynd

"Das Problem ist wenn man einen solchen Ofen mit den Innenmaßen  12x12x120cm senkrecht aufstellt hat man durch die aufsteigende heisse  Luft einen Temperaturgradienten zwischen Boden(0cm) und Deckel(120cm)
Dies ist jedoch unerwünscht, die Klinge sollte möglichst gleichmässig  auf Temperatur gebracht werden. Benötigte Temperaturen sind  800-900°C."

Kann man den Ofen nicht oben oder unten verschließen, so daß keine (kaum) heisse Luft aufsteigt?

Gruß FA


----------



## rolynd (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
keine schlechte Idee, aber turbolader blasen kalte Außenluft zusätzlich in den Motor zwecks mehr Sauerstoff - mehr Power. Deren Gehäuse sind meist aus Druckguss Aluminium - Schmelzpunkt etwas über 600°. Zur Umwälzung von 800° heisser Luft eher schlecht. In der Industrie wird auch mit Umluft gearbeitet hatte aber leider noch keine möglichkeit einen solchen Ofen zu begutachten und dumme Fragen zu stellen. Solche Umwälzventilatoren gibt es aber, -irgendwo...

Natürlich ist der Ofen im Betrieb geschlossen, die warme Luft steigt aber trotzdem unter den "Deckel" und sorgt für einen unerwünschten Temperaturgradienten. Die Hauptsächliche Wärmeübertragung erfolgt über Wärmestrahlung nicht über Konvektion- die sorgt eben nur für das Problem.
Natürlich könnte man im Ofen einfach ein Vakuum erzeugen und hätte kein Problem - außer eben das mit dem Vakuum 

Ich dachte halt es gäbe irgendeine Steuerungstechnische Lösung.


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

Also den Ofen innen durch zb Keramikplatten in einzelne Temperaturzonen unterteilen?
Sicher ein guter Ansatz, aber warum können die Schwerter nicht einfach liegend erwärmt werden?


----------



## rolynd (13 Januar 2011)

@ winnmann
 nein, nicht abgeteilt, Temperaturzonen nur durch 3 separat ansteuerbare Heizelemente. Wenn die Bereiche durch feste Trennwände abgeteilt wären könnte man ja kein langes Schwert mehr einführen 

Schwerter werden am besten hängend senkrecht auf temperatur gebracht , da bei Härtetemperatur von 800-900°C der Stahl schon anfängt weich zu werden und wenn man z.b. ein Krummschwert hat was nicht flächig am rücken aufliegt oder wenn man mit der Zange das  glühende Schwert am einen Ende packt um es in das Härteöl überzuführen kann sich der Rohling allein durch sein eigengewicht schon verbiegen. Solchermaßen gehärtet hat man dann nicht nur ein Krummschwert sondern ein total krummes Schwert - das will natürlich keiner haben...  
Natürlich geht es auch waagerecht, so macht es der Schmied ja im Moment auch in der kohleesse - und mit Erfolg. Es ist jedoch schwierig eine solch ange Klinge gleichmässig auf temperatur zu bringen was aber für en Häerterfolg zwingend nötig ist. Es gibt immer wieder Ausschuß und wenn man bedenkt dass in einem Damastschwert schon vor dem Härten 30-80 Arbeitsstunden und nicht unbeträchtlicher Schweiß stecken so wäre es beruhigend zu wissen dass beim härten so wenig wie möglich schief gehen kann.

Ich Dachte es gibt eine Steuerungstechnische Lösung für sowas. Einen Tipp habe ich bekommen mit dem ich leider nichts anfangen kann da für mich fachchinesisch und leider unverständlich:

Was ist eine adaptive Kaskadenregelung mit Phasenanschnittssteuerung mittels einem S7-312???

Phasenanschnittssteuerung kenne ich noch von Dimmer/Leistungsregler aber der Rest?

Gruß
Rolynd


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

Ist mir schon klar, dass du die hängen willst, aber wenn Zwischenetagen eingeführt werden, die in der Mitte durchbrochen sind, dann Zirkuliert die heisse Luft der entsprechenden Heizelemente vorwiegend in deren Zone, der relativ kleine Durchbruch in der Mitte wo die Schwerter Hängen stört dann nicht so für die Temp-Regelung der 3 Zonen
Du kannst also fast jede Zone einzelon regeln, die Wärme die von der unteren Zone in die darüberliegende kommt, regelt dann diese zurück, . . .
Es reicht wahrscheinlich eine Trennplatte die ca. 10cm von der Aussenwand nach innen ragt, für die Schwerter ist dann immer noch genug Platz.


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

adaptive Kaskadenregelung mit Phasenanschnittssteuerung:

Kaskade ist eine Folge von sich beeinflussenden Einflüssen.
Da ist wohl gemeint, die einzelnen Zonen über ne Phasenanschnittssteuerung zu regeln, für den Regler jeweils die untere Zona als Störgröße mit einzubeziehen.


----------



## rolynd (13 Januar 2011)

@winmnann
 ist denk ich grundsätzlich auch ein guter Ansatz, praktisch die Heizzonen voneinander zu isolieren. 
Müßte man ausprobieren ob das funktioniert. Da der Ofen aber erstmal auf Temperatur gebracht werden muß bevor die Klinge eingebracht wird (man kann die klinge leider nicht mit dem Ofen zusammen hochheizen) und das aufheizen schon 20-30 minuten dauert, müsste man die einzelnen Zonen erstmal durch irgendwelche Stopfen voneinander isolieren solange der Ofen hochheizt da sonst selbst durch die kleinen Öffnungen die warme Luft nach oben steigt und diese dann vor dem Einbringen der Klinge schnell entfernen. Ist vielleicht möglich aber im Betrieb eher unpraktisch. Zudem müssten die Öffnungen in den Trennplatten am besten so klein als möglich sein und dann fam besten für jedes Schwert angepasst sein. Da wir heute keine Serienfertigung haben was Schwerter betrifft und jedes ein individuelles Einzelstück ist ziemlich aufwendig. trotzdem Danke für die Idee!
Gruß Rolynd


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

Stopfen brauchst du nicht, wenn in die "Freie Zone" aus der Seitenwand die Unterteilungen reinragen, beginnt die Luft in jeder Zone zu zirkulieren, auch wenn in der Mitte noch 30cm frei sind, durch diese Zirkulation hast du die Trennung in deine Temperaturzonen.
Mit dem Reinragen und der Freien Öffnung in der Mitte ein bisschen experimentieren, kommen sicher brauchbare Ergebisse raus.
Wenn dein Ofen innenca. 40 cm brei ist, du Etagen mit einer Öffnung in der mitte von ca. 10 cm hast, sollte das schon brauchbare Ergebnisse liefern (wenn du in jeder Zone die Temp regelst. (durch die in die freie Ofenwand nun reinragenden Trennstege erfolgt eine Zirkulation der aufsteigenden Luft gegen die Ofenmitte, spätestens wenn du ein kaltes Schwert nun einbringst, wird die Luft in der dort abkühlen, dadurch erreichst du in jeder Zone eine Zirkulation nur in der entsprechenden Zone und du kanns diese mit relativ kleiner Beeinflussung von der Nachbarzone regeln = relativ konstante Temperatur über die gesamte Länge der Klinge.


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2011)

Muss überhaupt so kompliziert geregelt werden? 3 Fühler (unten/mitte/oben), 3 Heizungen (unten/mitte/oben) und 3 Regler (unten/mitte/oben). Da wo zu kalt ist wird geheizt, das macht doch jeder Regler für sich. Wenn viel heiße Luft von unten nach oben kommt, regelt der Regler oben eben ab.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Januar 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Muss überhaupt so kompliziert geregelt werden? 3 Fühler (unten/mitte/oben), 3 Heizungen (unten/mitte/oben) und 3 Regler (unten/mitte/oben). Da wo zu kalt ist wird geheizt, das macht doch jeder Regler für sich. Wenn viel heiße Luft von unten nach oben kommt, regelt der Regler oben eben ab.


Sehe ich auch so.

Wenn der Ofen geschlossen ist, also keine Luft hindurch strömt, dann kann doch der Temperaturunterschied so groß garnicht sein? Oben heiße Luft, unten heiße Luft, überall heiße Luft. Im Idealfall gibt es doch kaum eine Luftbewegung. Zudem ist die Wärmestrahlung maßgebend. Das mit den drei Temperaturzonen ist dennoch eine gute Idee, dann aber unabhängig voneinander regeln.


----------



## himbeergeist (15 Januar 2011)

....ich denke da hab Ihr Recht. Wenn man nun noch eine Rampe für das aufheizen berücksichtigt sollte das gehen. Fast jeder Regler hat auch einen Lernmodus mit welchem er sich die PID Werte selber ausrechnet.

Frank


----------



## Niemur (20 Januar 2011)

Für eine solche Regelung kannst Du eine "Folge - Regelkette" aufbauen. Der Regler für die unterste Zone Sollte der Führungsregler sein. Über einen stetigen Ausgeng wird der Sollwert dann an die nächsten Regler übergeben. Die Regler sollten entweder ausgangsmäßig einen SSR ansteuern, oder noch besser mit einem stetigen Ausgang einen Fu ansteuern. Diese letztere Methode hat sich bewährt, da die Regelabweichung äußerst gering ist.

Als Regler empfehle ich entweder von PMA den KS90 oder von Eurotherm den "nanodac". Mit diesem hast Du gleich die Registrierung der Temperaturen integriert.

Da ich mich z.Zt. auf den Philippinen befinde, ist das mit der Kontaktaufnahme für mehr Hilfe eher schwierig. Aber ab dem 07.02.2011 bin ich wieder per PN erreichbar.

Gruß
Thoralf


----------

